# Hong Kong to commence automatic exchange of financial account information with the UK



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hong Kong to commence automatic exchange of financial account information in tax matters with Japan and UK in 2018

It looks like HMRC is seeking tax dollars overseas!


----------

